# More highly valuable walnut!



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Found this on craigslist. Do the math per board foot. Sorry pal, but I'll be buying my next walnut boards at the lumber yard and not sawing them myself, thank you very much! I particularly fond of the fact that the log looks like it may have been cut down in the late 90's.

http://greenbay.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=logs&srchType=A&minAsk=&maxAsk=http://greenbay.craigslist.org/mat/2751382754.html

Geoff


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL

I just donated six similar logs, but freshly cut to a friend, free of charge.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

There was a similar ad it the St. L CL for two small diameter crooked walnut trees. Seemed a little high in price, but maybe that was the guy's starting point. Then I find someone selling sawn walnut for $2.50/BF. I wonder which one I would choose?


----------



## VaureyWWC (Feb 21, 2011)

I've only actually bought a handful of black walnut. I've always received it from everyone for free. I bought 2 small boards of black walnut from rockler (which was a major mistake) then I bought a beautiful piece of 2 1/2" x 8" x 6" Tiger Striped Black Walnut, which is being used for pistol grips, and a knife handle 6$. Which wasn't too bad of a price at all.

I personally wouldn't pay that much for black walnut unless it was a very very special.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

That's a hoot. Valuable walnut indeed !


----------

